# How many rats can fit in my cage?



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

My cage is Savic suite royal xl and I’ve been wondering how many rats can I easily fit in there? For comparison, it is a bit over 3CN in size. What is a good number that the cage won’t start to feel crowded for my rats? I now have 5 rats but always thought that 6 would be nice but I can’t get just one baby rat so I would need to get at least 2 at the same time. Will 7-8 rats be too much for one cage?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

https://ratcentral.com/rat-cage-calculator/ This is a good cage caculator.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

PilkkuVilkku said:


> My cage is Savic suite royal xl and I’ve been wondering how many rats can I easily fit in there? For comparison, it is a bit over 3CN in size. What is a good number that the cage won’t start to feel crowded for my rats? I now have 5 rats but always thought that 6 would be nice but I can’t get just one baby rat so I would need to get at least 2 at the same time. Will 7-8 rats be too much for one cage?


 Here's a calculator that will help you with the math. enter the dimensions of your cage and it will tell you how many rats can live there. https://ratcentral.com/rat-cage-calculator/


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The Savic Royale XL is about 36 cubic feet. It's a great cage that's big enough for a lot more than 8 rats.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

8 rats would be very happy in there!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I think about 18-ish rats could fit in there but I would only ever keep 10 (at the most) in one cage!


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> I think about 18-ish rats could fit in there but I would only ever keep 10 (at the most) in one cage!


18???? how? That sound’s a lot! Won’t it get crowded or are rats just so very social thatit wouldn’t bother them.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I would never put 18 rats in the same cage!!! My max number of rats for one cage is ten and even that is a lot!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

18??? ****, even 10! Where do you find the time? I have three and it's a press to make sure each gets enough time and attention.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

IKR I have 4 and struggle to find the time to get 1on1 time with all of them! When I see people with TONS of rats I kind of question how good those rats' lives are...


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

PilkkuVilkku said:


> 18???? how? That sound’s a lot! Won’t it get crowded or are rats just so very social thatit wouldn’t bother them.


It _is_ a lot but the cage is probably fine for 18 (or more). It may be a little tight but it's not completely ridiculous. 10 to 15 is probably a very manageable number for the XL. 

Rat groups can be quite large. It might be a little easier to have a large group of females than a large group of males. Large groups of males may need to be split up into sub-groups. 

I think keeping a very large group of rats is just very different than keeping 3 or 4, but probably not bad at all. You'd just socialize with the group more as a whole rather than always focusing on one rat at a time.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I think keeping a very large group of rats is just very different than keeping 3 or 4, but probably not bad at all. You'd just socialize with the group more as a whole rather than always focusing on one rat at a time.


Thanks for that. I think I would miss my one-on-one time with them. It's the one thing that keeps me from getting more rats .....time.


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> IKR I have 4 and struggle to find the time to get 1on1 time with all of them! When I see people with TONS of rats I kind of question how good those rats' lives are...


This is so true! I always think that when I see 10+ rats on youtube or tiktok, how can the owner give enough attention to all of them? With my 5 rats they are already very needy, if I’m petting one, and another one sees it, it comes to me and craves attention I think 8-10 is to max I could have at a time


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

My max is four lol


----------



## jempula (Feb 16, 2021)

My max would probably be four too even though my three girls are already a handful 😅😅 

Also hello fellow Finn over there


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

jempula said:


> My max would probably be four too even though my three girls are already a handful 😅😅
> 
> Also hello fellow Finn over there


Hello!


----------

